# Where do you buy your lumber



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Now that the weather is nicer, I am looking at taking on a few woodworking projects. (a bed, adirondack (sic) chair, picnic table, Outdoor storage bin). Nothing too complicated and preferable done without spending too much. I have not purchased much lumber in the past and am wondering if Home depot, Rona, Home hardware are the only real options. I haven't priced stuff out yet, but was looking for an alternative to these "big box" stores.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've tried to buy out of the big boxes, but they win on price for raw lumber every time.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for the ridiculously quick response. I guess that's where I will go then


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jwootton said:


> Thanks for the ridiculously quick response. I guess that's where I will go then


I have gone to smaller outlets for specific types of millwork unavailable in the larger outlets--tongue and groove flooring of a certain width and thickness, for example, or tall baseboards. It's the boards and plywood that the Home Depots win on.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

cheaper isn't always better, the big box stores have a good selection, you can bring back, intact, what you do not use for a credit, and they deliver when they say they will. 

I went to a smaller lumberyard with cheaper prices for preserved fencing rough lumber, after 5 years, the wood was not particularly good quality. 

Lesson learned, but smaller may be better if you know what you want, get to pick it yourself and they may even cut it to your specs for little or no charge.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

If what we're looking at is plywood or standard dimensioned lumber, I'll generally go to one of the big boxes, sans Home Depot. Major issues with their customer service in the past, it ain't happening.

If I'm looking for more of the specialty type lumber or a specific type of wood, there is a nearby store of the Windsor Plywood chain that I purchase from.

I see there is one in Ontario, Thunder Bay, that's a bit of a drive.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

There are some commercial dealers out there that have good stuff at good prices, but for a few projects like this where you are mostly using smaller quantities standard sizes, you are probably best dealing with one of the box stores. I like Rona, but Home Depot's been fine for my purposes as well.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

What I have hated about the smaller outlets I've tried is the sign that reads; "Absolutely no personal selection of lumber from our stacks" which means--"Take the crap we give you." At the big box stores I hand-select.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

100% total biased.
It Pays the bills.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

My experience is it's a crap shoot... I mean really... how much wood is manufactured and how many distributors sell it???

Look around and get the best you can find but don't expect one distributor to be always the same in terms of price relative to quality. This is one area that has a constantly moving target and you have to be on top of it if you are in constant need.

If not just go for quality, whatever you are building you are probably hoping to have for a long time so don't nickel and dime and you will be happier in the long run.

If what you are building is just temporary then just buy the cheapest straight timber you can find. My 2 cents.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I remember going to a lumber yard and sorting through the 2x4s and not finding one without a knot or warping/twisting. The staffer told me that all the good stuff was labelled Japan-grade an sent overseas while Canadians got the dregs.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

jwootton said:


> ... a few woodworking projects. (a bed, adirondack (sic) chair, picnic table, Outdoor storage bin). ...


The "bed" is ambiguous but the rest appear to be outdoor furniture. If you are going to the trouble of making your own, you may NOT want to use the crappy dimensional lumber sold in a big box store. Pine will rot away quite quickly. Depending on the look you want, cedar, white oak, poplar or certain tropical woods will stand up much better to the elements. Price will vary depending on what you choose, obviously.

You have one of the best suppliers of quality furniture-making lumber in North America--A&M Wood Specialty--just across in Cambridge. Bring a plan or a rough cut list and go ask for some advice. Great place to visit just to see how beautiful wood can be. 

Craig
(No affiliation except as a satisfied customer.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've found the Home Depot selection of whitewood, oak, maple, etc. to be good-quality stuff,


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I've bought most of my lumber at the local Rona/Cashway, they were considerably cheaper than the local Home Depot. Not to mention way less crowded and you can find a staff member to help. However they won't let you pick the pieces of wood you get from the yard, but won't give you anything too terrible at the same time.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

I used to go to the smaller lumber yards but when the policy of not allowing the customer to sort through the lumber started, I stopped going. I can understand why they do this but I am not prepared to pay for lumber that is twisted, gouged, cracked, pitch covered, etc.

I usually end up going to Home Depot or Rona and hand selecting the lumber that I need. I always sight the lumber to get the straighter pieces. This takes some time as the pallets can have a lot of lower quality pieces in them but I think it is worth the effort.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

WCraig said:


> The "bed" is ambiguous but the rest appear to be outdoor furniture. If you are going to the trouble of making your own, you may NOT want to use the crappy dimensional lumber sold in a big box store.


I am building a king size slat bed, so the lumber for that is of the most importance. This will be a large piece of furniture that i expect to last years, but at the same time I do not need it to be made from expensive wood. Having said that, I need the wood to be of good quality. This is primarily why I asked around to see where the middle ground between quality and price was best found.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Macfury said:


> I've found the Home Depot selection of whitewood, oak, maple, etc. to be good-quality stuff,


Really? For the price, it is quite expensive per board foot. Are you building furniture out of it?


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Buy your lumber at a small locally owned and operated lumber yard*



jwootton said:


> ... I am looking at taking on a few woodworking projects..... I have not purchased much lumber in the past and am wondering if Home depot, Rona, Home hardware are the only real options. I haven't priced stuff out yet, but was looking for an alternative to these "big box" stores.


The most important factor in buying lumber, especially in small quantities, is the quality. It does you no good at all to save a few dollars on price but end up with junk pieces of lumber. 

The problem is that the big box outlets won't usually let you pick through to find the handful of nice pieces you want, and even if they do, you undoubtedly lack the background to be able to judge pieces of lumber.

If you are not familiar with lumber yards in your area, have a look in a phone book or ask Mr Google. Look for a small supplier, where you can get to know knowledgeable staff in person. These small, locally owned and operated outlets stay in business precisely because they offer this sort of service. 

Explain your project, and they will help pick out the suitable pieces.

When you are buying in somewhat larger quantities - for example what I have purchased to build each of my 7 smaller outbuildings - the poorer pieces can always be used somewhere in the project.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

jwootton said:


> I am building a king size slat bed, so the lumber for that is of the most importance. This will be a large piece of furniture that i expect to last years, but at the same time I do not need it to be made from expensive wood. Having said that, I need the wood to be of good quality. This is primarily why I asked around to see where the middle ground between quality and price was best found.


So, are you are doing a headboard and footboard? King size usually implies that it is for the master bedroom. A slat bed pretty much requires thick hardwood for the legs and rails. (And quite long pieces for the rails.) Virtually impossible to find something usable at a big-box retailer. 

Even if you want to paint the piece, you still should make it out of decent hardwood. Poplar, birch, maple, etc will all paint nicely and give the strength you need. If you want to do a clear finish, there are lots more choices to think of. 

You can get lots more advice over at the Canadian Woodworking forum. Quite a welcoming group and with a section devoted to new woodworkers. 

Canadian Woodworking and Home Improvement Forum

Craig


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Kami said:


> I used to go to the smaller lumber yards but when the policy of not allowing the customer to sort through the lumber started, I stopped going.....


This must vary from place to place. At the lumber yard where I satisfy my own building needs, both my wife and I have, on various occasions, including recently, had the owner himself go through a pile and pick out a few good pieces. We also get personal service there for nails and screws and such, and paint, plumbing, electrical, tools.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

For a small project like this you might want to look at a recycling place. Sometimes some really good 'crafting' type wood comes in, suitable for these types of projects, which you won't find at big box store.

(Around here people just usually cut down a tree and get the guy with the portable saw mill to come over.)


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

WCraig said:


> So, are you are doing a headboard and footboard? King size usually implies that it is for the master bedroom. A slat bed pretty much requires thick hardwood for the legs and rails. (And quite long pieces for the rails.) Virtually impossible to find something usable at a big-box retailer.
> 
> No, I will not be building a headboard. My plans call for individual slats on either side supported by a mid beam. These pieces are under 4 feet. It is the outer trim 1x8s likely that I will want to paint or stain, most of the rest will be hidden as the mattress will be recessed into the bed.
> 
> Thank you for the link


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I don't know about you, but I hate that green pressure treated pine crap. I would build the outdoor pieces out of cedar or hemlock and clear seal it. The bed needs to be made out of furniture grade material, no more than 10% moisture content.

I used to get specialty lumber at this place:
Central Fairbank Lumber :: Toronto :: Wood Mouldings, Trim, Doors, :: Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Call and make sure they have what you want, as it's a bit of a hike from KW. Any of the Mennonites up where you are mill lumber?

...but you can always pick up some good stuff at the big box stores if you're patient and don't mind driving to all of them. I found that a lot depends on the location of the store. I've had good luck with the old Lansing Build-All's which are now under the Rona brand, but independently owned.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Where do I buy wood? 

Straight from the Lumber Mall of course. 

(Snort)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

kps said:


> I used to get specialty lumber at this place:
> Central Fairbank Lumber :: Toronto :: Wood Mouldings, Trim, Doors, :: Toronto, Ontario, Canada


If you call CF, ask to speak to Cynthia... She's excellent!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Dr T said:


> The problem is that the big box outlets won't usually let you pick through to find the handful of nice pieces you want, and even if they do, you undoubtedly lack the background to be able to judge pieces of lumber.


Maybe in your back woods, but here in Central Ontario most lumber yards pull the wood and you get what you get. At all the big box (Depot, Rona, Lowes), you can individually select each piece yourself, and I know exactly how to judge the pieces I am looking for.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Just make sure the wood is stored indoors. I've always liked Rona, HD and Lowes for this, because then the wood doesn't get wet. Make sure the wood is plum and dry.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If you call CF, ask to speak to Cynthia... She's excellent!


I have traveled to CF to get specific millwork--it doesn't have everything, but it is the only supplier of some products I was looking for. They also have an outlet in Toronto on Gerrard Street near Victoria Park.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Macfury said:


> I have traveled to CF to get specific millwork--it doesn't have everything, but it is the only supplier of some products I was looking for. They also have an outlet in Toronto on Gerrard Street near Victoria Park.


I live extemely close to their east location, but have never used it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Adrian. said:


> Make sure the wood is plum and dry.


Plumb even.

When plums are dry they are prunes... Tasty for sure, but lousy for building beds!


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I ended up buying the lumber for my bed at Home depot. It is made of pine and spruce(for the slats)


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting and not at all what I thought from your earlier posts. Do you have adjustable feet under the corners? If not, how will you deal with non-flat floors? How heavy is it?

Craig


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

No, there are not adjustable corners, but it is basically five pieces that are bolted together to be moved relatively easily. All of the slats come out easily. Two of us were able to take it apart and put it back together in 20 minutes. 

I hadn't really thought about floors that weren't flat, I guess I I'll deal with that if it ever arises.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Big box stores sometimes.

Windsor Plywood more often.

And when I get real lucky I buy lumber at auction sales. I have an abundance of auction purchased hardwood and framing lumber for a fraction of what it would cost from a dealer.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

jwootton said:


> Thanks for all the help, I ended up buying the lumber for my bed at Home depot. It is made of pine and spruce(for the slats)


Maybe you would be willing to explain why, after all this effort, you ended up handing over your $$ to a big box store?


----------

